# Billy bay aggravators



## FUGAZI (Jun 18, 2010)

I tried one of their adjustable depth popping corks but couldn't make it stand up. I rigged it pursuant to the instructions on the package. Any advice?


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jun 18, 2010)

FUGAZI said:


> I tried one of their adjustable depth popping corks but couldn't make it stand up. I rigged it pursuant to the instructions on the package. Any advice?



I have had the same problem with all of that name brand slip-popping floats. Add a 3/8 oz. split shot to the leader. If you place the split shot too low on the leader, it will piggyback every cast, so place it up near the bottom of the float on your leader.

Should stand up every time for ya after that....


----------



## sea trout (Jun 18, 2010)

i do almost just what the captin said, but i electrical tape an egg sinker to the bottom of the float. stands up every time and cast better. (not to heavy sinker or your float will sit to low, or sink on it's own)
good luck!!


----------



## retired (Jun 18, 2010)

here is another version of same trick.  Take a 1/4 0z. rubber core sinker, remove the rubber core and slip the sinker over the wire rod below the float and pinch it closed.  Works every time.


----------



## brown518 (Jun 18, 2010)

x2!


----------



## G Duck (Jun 18, 2010)

Try a Thunder Chicken


----------



## Inshore GA (Jun 18, 2010)

If you are wantin to fish this cork a little deeper buy some 1/2 oz weights with a swivel on one end and a ring on the other...I call em trout weights but I'm sure there is a correct name for them. Most people use an ounce or ounce and a quater on the traditional "float high" corks. You can then adjust the depth with the slip knot on your main line. Try about a foot to foot n a half leader.  You can fish this cork reel shallow to as deep as you wish and it's easily changed. Hope this will help.


----------



## BenMoore (Jun 20, 2010)

I use a 1/2 oz trout sinker with swivel. 18 inch leader with no split shot. You may as well go ahead and super glue the top (small) cork because they tend to come off of the brass tude quickly. good luck


----------

